# Fibroscan billing



## Tine (Feb 22, 2018)

I have a couple questions that I will be posting in this threat.  For Medicare purposes only I am in Jurisdiction F. 
We have been doing FibroScans and then one of the providers interprets them weekly.  I have been billing 91200 and M26.  
I have noticed that Medicaid does not like when a mid-level interprets the reports and so we have to to have an MD do the interpretations for the Medicaid patients.
Also has anyone else been performing FibroScans and have you been getting back the expected reimbursement?


----------



## tammyj0212 (Feb 28, 2018)

*Fibroscan*

Hi, 
We bill for Fibroscans using the code 91200 and we do not use the TC since we own the machine. We do receive payment that is expected as long as we follow the payer policies to the T.


----------



## tylerkayla26 (Mar 7, 2018)

*Billijng*

Are you billing it as  a POS 22 or a POS 11?


----------



## karenlearman@gmail.com (Mar 12, 2018)

*Indications for fibroscans*

Anyone using a indication for a obesity with a BMI over 30?


----------



## karenlearman@gmail.com (Mar 12, 2018)

*What policy are you referring to?*



tammyj0212 said:


> Hi,
> We bill for Fibroscans using the code 91200 and we do not use the TC since we own the machine. We do receive payment that is expected as long as we follow the payer policies to the T.





I am in Michigan and all I can find is one from Aetna.  My providers want to order theses for obesity with a BMI over 30 and I can’t seem to find anything about indication dX codes


----------



## Tine (Jul 26, 2018)

We never use the BMI dx for a reason for FibroScans.  We have a list that the financial counselor has to go off of that we have found insurances will pay.  
I never found a go around for the mid-level billing Medicaid.  
We own the machine but I am only doing the professional side.  I use POS 22 as that is where the machine is located and where the provider interprets the reports.


----------

